# Electronics shutting off



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

So when we turn the key to start the motor our graph and gps shut off. They are separate units. If I turn the gps off before starting the graph stays on. If not they both shut off. We have 2 batteries on board. I have 0 experience in electrical. What can I do? Pretty sure I've asked this before but it was awhile back.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Most units have a low voltage shut off so when you turn the key to start the motor it's drawing enough voltage that it's dropping below the shut off on your electronics when both of them are running.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmmm. Ok, now how do I go about solving this issue. Like I said, there are 2 batteries on board with a switch. Maybe rewire the units to the other battery or something?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

In my boat I have 2 batteries dedicated to the Trolling Motor(2 12v wired in Series for 24v), 1 battery dedicated for starting the main motor(gets charged by the motor when running) and 1 battery dedicated to the electronics(lights, fish finders). Not sure about your switch. Hard to say unless i saw how it was wired. It might do Battery 1, Battery 2, BOTH, OFF. Whats the switch set to? Both? Try 1 or the other. Just don't switch to OFF with motor running. I'd probably start by checking the batteries as well. Might just be a battery is shot/not getting full charge. 12.7v is full charge on a 12v battery(link at bottom about battery basics). You should get some voltage drop when starting but not enough to turn off the units I'd say. Also be sure to run sufficient gauge wiring everywhere. It will be more efficient carrying the voltages. And usually safer. Make sure you use marine tinned wire unless you want to replace it every 15 years or so. It'll corrode over time. Being new/inexperienced, you should also keep in mind working on this stuff can be dangerous. I'll post this article from West Marine and what they say.

http://www.westmarine.com/WestAdvisor/Installing-a-Second-Battery



> *Safety precautions*
> 
> Batteries contain a tremendous, and potentially dangerous, amount of stored energy. Whenever you are working on your electrical system, remove the positive battery cables from the battery terminals to eliminate the chance of a short circuit and/or possible electrocution.
> The American Boat and Yacht Council (ABYC) publishes safety standards for circuit protection, wire sizes, and other related issues in electrical systems. Where appropriate, we have provided information on circuit breakers and wire sizes which are in accordance with these guidelines. The complete text of these standards is available in reprints from the ABYC.
> ...





Might want to give Dennis at Boat Things a call. Local guy, sponsors the site, good dude! He might be able to tell you whats going on and get you squared away.

http://www.boatthings2.com/

More about the switch:


> *Battery switches*
> *Old–school OFF-1-2-BOTH battery switch*
> Most single engine boats built in the last 40 years are equipped with two nearly identical (and undersized) marine batteries, used interchangeably for starting or house loads. Prior to starting the engine, the operator would turn the OFF-1-2-BOTH battery switch to the BOTH position to have both batteries’ full cranking power. With the engine now running, the switch would stay in the BOTH setting, and both batteries would be charged while powering to the day’s destination.
> 
> ...



More stuff about 12v electronics for beginners:
https://www.batterystuff.com/kb/articles/battery-articles/battery-basics.html


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the only time I had this problem I was wired into the fuse block and didn't have large enough wire going to the fuse block to carry the load. now I run wires directly from the battery to my electronics with a inline fuse. that took care of the problem for me.
sherman


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

X2, easy fix..


sherman51 said:


> the only time I had this problem I was wired into the fuse block and didn't have large enough wire going to the fuse block to carry the load. now I run wires directly from the battery to my electronics with a inline fuse. that took care of the problem for me.
> sherman


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I had the same problem, on my hummingbird. Wited direct to battery with inline fuse, no problem. Problem solved.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

get a isolator switch installed, isolates your electronics battery when starting


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Best fix mentioned on this post. Get independent battery just for your electronics and wire them to it. Use 12 gauge wire for negative and positive leads. Most of the manufacturers suggest wiring to the battery that starts the engine. To me this is a leftover knowledge when guys were using small units with very little current draw. Some units now draw up to 1.5 amps. When your engine first turns over it draws a LOT of amps to get the starter wheel spinning the fly wheel. The current drops back down but not until your electronics have tripped off.

Also older weaker batteries will cause same problem along with corroded leads , small diameter wiring , etc ,etc. Electrical problems with your electronics can mostly be eliminated by installing correctly to begin with. Some of the worst installs are those that look the neatest. To the point where everything is ran through the main fuse panel of the boat.

If 90 % of the guys I have fished with were still here. They could testify to what I am saying. At times my driveway used to look like a marina. Humminbird and Lowrance should have paid me something for all the grief I saved their respective customer services.

I just enjoyed working on them and solving problems that had other at a loss. The only thing that truly annoyed me was a guy spending 2-3 K on electronics and trying to run them off a buck two ninety eight battery. As they say on ESPN - CMON MAN


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For many a dedicated battery and a heavier gauge wire will solve your problems.

I had the same problem but I went a different route and installed this system and it works great especially being able to keep all of my 4 batteries on the boat always charged.


----------



## Reel Overtime (Jun 25, 2014)

as stated by sherman 51, pos and neg wire from battery to a fuse block, than all electronics are hooked to it....
Once i had an auto pilot installed by a marina and that year my ff kept shutting off, thought it went bad, so i bought a new one and when i went to install it is when i found the ff. wires were moved to the boat fuses, I switched them back and no more issue... it needs a good ground to the battery....
Good luck Rick


----------

